# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  thoong00biet_windows.h

## trungvu

có thể định nghĩa lại WNDCEX mấy cái wc.Icon,... giống như cũ thêm .titleBackgroundimage, menu giống msword.Hướng cách dùng cho OpenGL
vào thử trang này:http://http://vn.myblog.yahoo.com/thaiduong_dianguc

----------

